# Downswing Dipping



## Wolfman (Dec 15, 2012)

Not much written about dipping in the downswing, a fault noticed in my lesson today

The result is my arms react and collapse very slighty at impact changing my strike consistency ( loss of triangle )

Mostly i get away with it, fault shot is a pull or pull hook


My posture isnt bad and stays correct height in the backswing but i drop slightly in the downswing for some reason

Any drills to stop this so i can improve my impact and follow through extension


----------



## ScienceBoy (Dec 15, 2012)

One tip is that your throughswing should mirror your backswing.

Take a good look at how your hands and arms are at 90* to the floor on both the back and the through swing after you have hit the ball.

You should nicely open up with the body turn on the way back, power through, the hands naturally returning to address then mirroring the opening of the back swing by going with your body as you turn through. Its a powerful move best practised with a 5 iron and swings to hip height.


----------



## JustOne (Dec 15, 2012)

I don't see compressing in the downswing as a fault, provided you are going to EXPLODE through the ball.


----------



## ScienceBoy (Dec 15, 2012)

Also try one of these!

[video=youtube;AqCRltUfrMQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AqCRltUfrMQ[/video]

http://www.theimpactball.com/


----------



## Wolfman (Dec 15, 2012)

ScienceBoy said:



			Also try one of these!

[video=youtube;AqCRltUfrMQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AqCRltUfrMQ[/video]

http://www.theimpactball.com/

Click to expand...

Thanks guys, i have seen them before

However, my arms are buckling because i have dipped slightly, if i didnt buckle the arms the club head would strike the ground very fat. Instincts are making me lift my arms and break the triangle because of the loss of height, a few inches only.

So the fault seems to be caused by height loss / spine angle change and not caused because of arms losing shape.

The ball may help but i think the fault is else where


----------



## JustOne (Dec 15, 2012)

You talk about losing the 'triangle',..... what's your h/cap Wolfman?


----------



## Wolfman (Dec 15, 2012)

Handicap at present is 21 ( poor short game )


----------



## JustOne (Dec 15, 2012)

'Losing your triangle' sounds like a phrase that your pro would say to you if he was giving you a lesson? You said you had one today... did he then not go on to explain that to you?


----------



## chrisd (Dec 15, 2012)

I'm pretty sure that Tiger Woods loses height through the downswing for extra power as he squats into the strike


----------



## garyinderry (Dec 16, 2012)

those balls are selling like hot cakes im informed.


----------



## Phil2511 (Dec 16, 2012)

ScienceBoy said:



			Also try one of these!

[video=youtube;AqCRltUfrMQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AqCRltUfrMQ[/video]

http://www.theimpactball.com/

Click to expand...

Popular in USA. Had no room in my luggage to buy one or I would have.


----------



## ScienceBoy (Dec 16, 2012)

Phil2511 said:



			Popular in USA. Had no room in my luggage to buy one or I would have.
		
Click to expand...

Sold in the UK, I bought one from my local driving range. That is my coach from this year in the video


----------



## One Planer (Dec 16, 2012)

chrisd said:



			I'm pretty sure that Tiger Woods loses height through the downswing for extra power as he squats into the strike
		
Click to expand...


So does Mcilroy

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zlb-VIIEHMY


----------



## car.crash (Dec 16, 2012)

The ball looks good. But Â£35 for a under inflated ball?


----------



## JustOne (Dec 16, 2012)

Gareth said:



			So does Mcilroy

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zlb-VIIEHMY

Click to expand...

Love that video,... love the impact position...

It's easy to forget that it's RORY MCILROY in the video.....

Hands ahead of the ball at impact, forward leaning shaft, retaining the lag (definitely NO flipping, rolling.. or anything else untoward going on there)

[click pic to enlarge...]



Apparently he's quite good....


----------



## Wolfman (Dec 24, 2012)

I think i have cured this, at the range i really focused on keeping the flex in the rear right leg, next worked hard at keeping chin up more and feeling of standing taller on the downswing

Result better contact and better distance, alot more distance


----------



## SocketRocket (Dec 24, 2012)

JustOne said:



			I don't see compressing in the downswing as a fault, provided you are going to EXPLODE through the ball.
		
Click to expand...

Struth, guess you could only do that once.  Baked beans would probably do it!


----------

